# Wrapping My Car



## venor97 (May 1, 2020)

Hi there , I would like to wrap my hood / door handle to carbon wrap. My color is white driving prius . No advertising just wrapping partially. May I wrap it with no problem


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I do not give you permission


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

venor97 said:


> Hi there , I would like to wrap my hood / door handle to carbon wrap. My color is white driving prius . No advertising just wrapping partially. May I wrap it with no problem


Is there a question here?....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BUT

BRIBES WILL BE CONSIDERED.


IthurstwhenIP said:


> I do not give you permission


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

venor97 said:


> Hi there , I would like to wrap my hood / door handle to carbon wrap. My color is white driving prius . No advertising just wrapping partially. May I wrap it with no problem


You may not.



Uber's Guber said:


> Is there a question here?....


He is asking for permission to wrap his Prius. I have denied permission based on the fact that a carbon wrap on a Prius would be quite offensive to the eye.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

venor97 said:


> Hi there , I would like to wrap my hood / door handle to carbon wrap. My color is white driving prius . No advertising just wrapping partially. May I wrap it with no problem


Totally... I wrapped mine with a company that makes dildos. Lyft is ok with it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The EPA says you don’t have enough carbon credits to wrap your car, if you do it’ll become a gross polluter and won’t pass smog


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

venor97 said:


> Hi there , I would like to wrap my hood / door handle to carbon wrap. My color is white driving prius . No advertising just wrapping partially. May I wrap it with no problem


Don't listen to the others, they don't know what they're talking about: of course you can wrap with non-advertising wraps.
But there is a $250 fee I have to charge you. Will that be cash or charge?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

One problem that will come about eventually is that the sun will slowly grow larger, destroy everything we know on earth (including your plastic “carbon fiber” wrap on your Prius), and it will all be swallowed up. Millions of years before that point, all life as we know it will have already ceased to exist.

Until then, though, that plastic wrap awaits in a warehouse somewhere, waiting to be applied to a surface. That could be your car if you like.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

venor97 said:


> May I wrap it with no problem


Yes, as of today you May. Don't delay - your day of May permit expires in 31 days.

.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You may not.
> 
> 
> He is asking for permission to wrap his Prius. I have denied permission based on the fact that a carbon wrap on a Prius would be quite offensive to the eye.


A Prius is offensive to the eye.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello Kitty is the only wrap permitted by SoftBank.


----------



## venor97 (May 1, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Hello Kitty is the only wrap permitted by SoftBank.


nice i am very happy to hear that you have. hello kitty wrap on your car, enjoy



dmoney155 said:


> Totally... I wrapped mine with a company that makes dildos. Lyft is ok with it.


Do you get enough satisfaction



waldowainthrop said:


> One problem that will come about eventually is that the sun will slowly grow larger, destroy everything we know on earth (including your plastic "carbon fiber" wrap on your Prius), and it will all be swallowed up. Millions of years before that point, all life as we know it will have already ceased to exist.
> 
> Until then, though, that plastic wrap awaits in a warehouse somewhere, waiting to be applied to a surface. That could be your car if you like.


I will re-wrap it my friend don't think too much



Mash Ghasem said:


> Don't listen to the others, they don't know what they're talking about: of course you can wrap with non-advertising wraps.
> But there is a $250 fee I have to charge you. Will that be cash or charge?


I appreciate it brother you're expensive



Uber's Guber said:


> Is there a question here?....


Maybe , maybe not



IthurstwhenIP said:


> I do not give you permission


You continue to P , Travis Kalanick looking fella


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

venor97 said:


> I will re-wrap it my friend don't think too much


Sounds good. After the sun engulfs the earth in flames and then is reborn as a white dwarf, you'll then have to worry about the heat death of the universe.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trying to pimp out your prius?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

First you need to avoid scams. getting your car wrapped .
I suggest giving me your credit card #s ill max them out to be sure your safe . 
Im concerned so pm me for safety .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

How can anyone here not like this ? C'mon man.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

venor97 said:


> Hi there , I would like to wrap my hood / door handle to carbon wrap


Please be aware that this forum is not owned or in any way affiliated with Uber, Lyft, VIA or any other TNC, cab company, limousine company or anything else. If you are trying to get Uber's or Lyft's permission to do this, you must contact Uber or Lyft.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Clothahump said:


> A Prius is offensive to the eye.


A 20 dollar gas tank that gets me 500 miles of city driving has always been pleasing.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Wrapping a Prius in carbon fiber will make it go faster though. There's some physics-formula involved, something like velocity equals money spent x visual badassery on a scale of 1 to 10, but I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please be aware that this forum is not owned or in any way affiliated with Uber, Lyft, VIA or any other TNC, cab company, limousine company or anything else. If you are trying to get Uber's or Lyft's permission to do this, you must contact Uber or Lyft.


Says you, moderator.
Who are you covering for?
Who is your master?
Confess, and you'll be forgiven.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Why waste the money on a car you are going to "beat up" If it is a full time RS rig there is no reason to decorate it.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Why waste the money on a car you are going to "beat up" If it is a full time RS rig there is no reason to decorate it.


Are you crazy?
How else can you get a "cool car" badge?
Do you even have any badges?
Stop embarassing yourself and pimp your ride.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> View attachment 455704
> 
> 
> How can anyone here not like this ? C'mon man.


Underneath that Hello Kitty-mobile is a pink Lyft-mobile!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Trying to pimp out your prius?
> View attachment 455669


oooo.
Pimpus


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> Wrapping a Prius in carbon fiber will make it go faster though. There's some physics-formula involved, something like velocity equals money spent x visual badassery on a scale of 1 to 10, but I'm too lazy to look it up.


No, it won't go faster but I think it will improve the battery mileage.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

The free money won't last forever, wasting it is not a very bright idea.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

But, in the end, it will still be a Prius.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

venor97 said:


> Hi there , I would like to wrap my hood / door handle to carbon wrap. My color is white driving prius . No advertising just wrapping partially. May I wrap it with no problem


In some states if you wrap your car you have to change your car color on your registration to "Multi". You may also need to update your registration with Uber/Lyft to reflect the color change.


----------



## venor97 (May 1, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> Wrapping a Prius in carbon fiber will make it go faster though. There's some physics-formula involved, something like velocity equals money spent x visual badassery on a scale of 1 to 10, but I'm too lazy to look it up.


Nice you know physics, now calculate 2+2


----------

